# Need help picking plants from this list...



## PhishTank (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm looking for advice all over the place...

I had an algae problem and have been advised to use more live plants so that the algae can't compete (among other changes I am making). I bought some plants off of Aquabid and now I'm not exactly sure which to pick. I need fast growing plants. I am not going for a planted tank, just a tank with plants. Here are the lists I have. Any advice would be much appreciated.

I get 10 items from this list:

* Ludwigia Natans
* Ludwigia Arcuata
* Hornwort
* Purple Cabomba
* Green Cabomba
* Myriophyllum Mattogrossense
* Myriophyllum Pinnatum
* Myriophyllum Heterophyllum
* Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis)
* Rotala Najenshan
* Bacopa Austalis
* Mexican Oakleaf
* Rotala Indica
* Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Stargrass)
* Alternanthera Reineckii Var. Roseafolia
* Cabomba Furcata
* Lysimachia Nummularia



And then 12 from this list:

* Crypt. Walkeri
* Crypt Spiralis
* Crypt. Pontederiifolia
* Crypt. Undulata
* Crypt. Moehlmannii
* Crypt. Wendtii Bronze
* Crypt. Wendtii Red
* Crypt. Wendtii Green
* Crypt. Ciliata
* Crypt. Crispatula
* Crypt. Parva


Any suggestions? Thank you!

(I have a 100g tank with 2 T5 white lights; sorry I don't know anymore details about the lights)


----------

